# Mk4-ABS Delete Question



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

I am deleting everything from the stock braking system. Wondering if there is a simple jumper I can put in the fuse block or the ABS Harness plug so I dont have a wheel speed sensor light/problem?

I am doing independant MC and custom hidden brake lines of course.:wave:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

If you remove the entire unit, it will throw a code no matter what (I don't know of ANY way to get around that, it communicates with the ECU)... if you want to just get rid of the light, I would start with the light itself.... kinda like removing my check engine light bulb when I went standalone... never seen that light again


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

I need my speed sensors is my main concern. I may just retain the block and hide it


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

I think I'm going to retain the block as it seems nobody has done this.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

I Wonder if the light would still be on if you coded the module to disable ABS, ASR and EDL.


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

Losing the booster and MC in favor of a wiiwood MC. Hide the block. Let everyone know how that works.


----------

